# Mixer Review - Krucial



## Chukin'Vape (20/8/18)

In this episode we mix up 6 of Krucial's recipes - Theo & Deetz found a recipe that closely resembles a local juice called Zewb - Deetz also found a BANGER mix that will be in his permanent rotation. Go check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

